# What will your user name be when talkclassical becomes a rough neighborhood?



## clavichorder

Example: Lebron Clavichorder James, DJ Clavichord, Clavichord Jones.
Or after Aramis on Polednice: John Polednice.


----------



## Polednice

I think John Polednice is rather respectable (and hilarious)! When things start getting rough, I'll shed the Czech and you folks can just refer to me in translation as the Noon Witch.

"Beware that Noon Witch, he's an absolute bitch!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Yo Yo Manxrapper.


----------



## Polednice

Manxfeeder said:


> Yo Yo Manxrapper.


'Manxfeeder' makes you sound as though you feed needy Mancunians (folks from Manchester). You may as well stay as you are; we'll be needing your services if the riots destroy the city!


----------



## clavichorder

John Polednice is the name of a cool cat.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> John Polednice is the name of a cool cat.


Ah I see what you mean now that you say it. Well, names are always cooler when they have inverted-commafied middle-names, so let's amend that to: John 'the Witch' Polednice.


----------



## Klavierspieler

How about "Der Klav" Spielmann? No idea what a Klav is, but it sounds evil and mysterious...


----------



## kv466

I'll prolly just keep my name but start loggin on with my 9mm strapped to my side...and my shotgun nearby


----------



## Aramis

Mine would be Chevalier René d'Aramis Godefroy Amaury de Malphètes, comte de Montmirail, d'Apremont et de Papincourt d'Herblay de Vannes de Saint-Thibault-des-Vignes-Dammartin-sur-Tigeaux-Germigny-sous-Coulombs, Bishop of Vannes, Duke of Alameda, Cardinal-Duc de Richelieu et de Fronsac


----------



## Guest

More than likely (especially if I let others name me), I'll probably be "That !#@?! conservative guy"


----------



## Air

I'll simply change my name to Michael "Air Jordan" or "His Airness". Don't mess with me. I'm a shooting guard playing for the Bulls.

Though I can imagine someone named Sergei Prokofiev or Enfant Terrible could be equally intimidating.


----------



## Polednice

DrMike said:


> More than likely (especially if I let others name me), I'll probably be "That !#@?! conservative guy"


DrMike --> Mike the Quack.


----------



## Guest

Polednice said:


> DrMike --> Mike the Quack.


Says the guy with the vampire pig avatar!!!!

I'll forgive it, though, as you are a huge Brahms fan.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Mine could be "BlackSabbathConcert".


----------



## Bix

I'll be 'Bix da Fix'


----------



## Polednice

Bix said:


> I'll be 'Bix da Fix'


Hell yeah! So you'll be the one who tampers with security systems and breaks into safes for us then? [I'm obviously the ring-leader - just look at that tux.]


----------



## Ukko

There will be no need to change my user name. Maybe the avatar; Schnabel isn't all that intimidating.


----------



## Couchie

Die Meistercouchie von Nürnberg


----------



## Weston

Aramis said:


> Mine would be Chevalier René d'Aramis Godefroy Amaury de Malphètes, comte de Montmirail, d'Apremont et de Papincourt d'Herblay de Vannes de Saint-Thibault-des-Vignes-Dammartin-sur-Tigeaux-Germigny-sous-Coulombs, Bishop of Vannes, Duke of Alameda, Cardinal-Duc de Richelieu et de Fronsac


I think you should go ahead and start this process. This could be a rough neighborhood by the time you are finished signing on next time.


----------



## Weston

Weston "Gangsta" Graves here. (Weston Graves is a name I use in some other venues, mainly Second Life®.)


----------



## TresPicos

I'll be DosPicos - slicker than most.


----------



## Rasa

Pofkins MC


----------



## Sid James

Antidisestablishmentarianist...


----------



## jurianbai

adolf jurian bai laden


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For Huilunsoittaja, I should just make my name even more complicated and cryptic:

Huilunsoittajalentokonesuihkuturbiinimoottoriapumekaanikkoaliupseerioppilas

Then, I will be known as "Lady Unpronouncable." 

There shouldn't be a space in that word, it's probably just too long for TC to comprehend.


----------



## Sid James

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Lentokonesuihkuturbiinimoottoriapumekaanikkoaliupseerioppilas


I think you've got me & Aramis truly "licked" there!!!



> There shouldn't be a space in that word, it's probably just too long for TC to comprehend.


Not as long as some of my meandering posts on this forum!!! There you go, beatya to it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Polednice said:


> I think John Polednice is rather respectable (and hilarious)! When things start getting rough, I'll shed the Czech and you folks can just refer to me in translation as the Noon Witch.
> 
> "Beware that Noon Witch, he's an absolute bitch!"


You know who you need to be called? Pole N' Dice.  That can be pretty cryptic.


----------



## World Violist

World "On Fire" Violist?

Or G-WV, yo.


----------



## clavichorder

*Huillunsoittaja's name*

That is indeed very long and mysterious, I had hoped you would add an "eesha" to the end of your name, but this is more original and higher brow, though maybe low brow is a good thing here.


----------



## Sid James

This conversation reminds me of that Welsh town which is only known for having the loooongest place name - *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch*


----------



## Almaviva

Count Almamorta


----------



## Art Rock

Art the Rock.


----------



## Guest

Almaviva said:


> Count Almamorta


I was thinking more "Mr. Netrebko." I know that strikes fear in my heart.


----------



## Xaltotun

Mwaa haa, I understand Huilunsoittaja's new name, it's pretty high flyin'!!

Myself, I might be "Shall Toten".


----------



## Delicious Manager

Me? Probably 'MC Tasty'.


----------



## Guest

Delicious Manager said:


> Me? Probably 'MC Tasty'.


Isn't that a new burger at McDonald's? "Come try our new McTasty, for a limited time only!":devil:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I think I would be Def Sharp Major.


----------



## Bix

Sid James said:


> This conversation reminds me of that Welsh town which is only known for having the loooongest place name - *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch*


I can say that, tis a mouthful though


----------



## Aramis

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio gogogoch?

Seems dangerous. So I'll add to my previous name:

Konstantynopolitańczykotańczywianeczka.


----------



## Delicious Manager

DrMike said:


> Isn't that a new burger at McDonald's? "Come try our new McTasty, for a limited time only!":devil:


It can be whatever you want it to be:tiphat:


----------



## beethovenian

Step aside Ladies....


----------



## clavichorder

As Lebron Clavichorder James, I could play Michael "Air Jordan" in basketball, but I don't know how tough that is... Its more bravado, but at least in a rough neighborhood there might be serious respect for ballers. 

Maybe I could be Little Clavichord. The name is inspired by this guy I ran into at a bus stop who called himself "little fish" because there's always a bigger fish, but the name was almost ironic, as in "I challenge you to find a bigger fish". Or Lil Clavichord I guess, though that's somehow doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Almaviva

beethovenian said:


> Step aside Ladies....
> View attachment 2346


 This is very funny, beethovenian!
I'll think about acquiring some of these tools for my profile.:lol:


----------



## clavichorder

This thread might be more appropriate now!


----------



## HerlockSholmes

I have a ton of incredibly lame puns. Ready?

Ben Dover!

Mike Hawk!

And . . . that's about it.


----------



## starthrower

ScarThrower ...or maybe I'll change it completely? How about Wagner?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.


----------



## clavichorder

starthrower said:


> ScarThrower ...or maybe I'll change it completely? How about Wagner?


I do like ScarThrower, it certainly has a ring to it.


----------



## Vesteralen

-proof

(think about it)


----------



## Operafocus

"Opera Fooker", probably :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

We need some more 'hard' names in this hood.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clavichorder said:


> We need some more 'hard' names in this hood.


TurntablistPhat scratchin' here tonight...

(NB this is a physical impossibility on a Meridian 506 CD player, you'll just have to imagine it).

I wouldn't actually subject any of my LPs to 'scratching'. Just to clarify. So not 'hard' at all then, basically. Oh well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Deadly Mahleria. Watch out to see that you don't catch it!


----------



## deggial

^ :lol:

yo, yo, yo, Def GL in the hizzouse.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I would be known as Kuchka-ist! The Mighty Handful will reign supreme!


----------



## mstar

Mahlerian said:


> Deadly Mahleria. Watch out to see that you don't catch it!


:lol: The best I've heard yet.

As for me, I think Hexameron's the toughest I _can_ get. Until someone tries to insult it.... :lol:


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> What will your user name be when talkclassical becomes a rough neighborhood?


But it IS a rough neighborhood, it is heavily monitored to prevent one member from offending / hurting anothers feelings, dincha no?


----------



## Reinhold

Perhaps "R-Dizzle"? Or maybe "Lil' R"...


----------



## Lunasong

Lou-Na' Tune...


----------



## PetrB

Well, something I could not now post on TC without its being penalty or violation worthy -- of course


----------



## ptr

I'd probably be a mod in that alternate dimension, and there I'd be born as "Judge Judy the Ultimate Punisher", so be aware children. be aware! Ho Ho Ho...










/ptr


----------



## kv466

Ukko said:


> There will be no need to change my user name. Maybe the avatar; Schnabel isn't all that intimidating.


Really? Well I wonder what kind of place it's become for you to change now.


----------



## mstar

Klavierspieler said:


> Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- *von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz*- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.


Horowitz! Really! :lol:


----------



## Stargazer

*expletive deleted* Star-*expletive deleted* *expletive deleted*


----------



## Ingélou

Okay, okay, I can't resist the temptation any longer. Either 'Ninja-Lout' or 'Injure-you'.


----------



## Guest

Guitarist, bitch.


----------



## kv466

Kontrapunctus said:


> Guitarist, bitch.


Dude, you already have the most badass name! I wouldn't **** with you!!


----------



## Guest

OK, Kontrapunctus, bitch.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Tooled Up Ghost


Probably have to change my signature as well. 
Change love to crystal meth or something


----------



## Pantheon

I don't need to change my name. As a Pantheon I need only collapse on you to finish you off


----------



## Katie

If things continued as they were then I'd have had to assume my urban deep-cover alias, Snoop Katie Mac-D, pursuant to which I would appear thusly:






However, with my arrival, property values should rise accordingly, eventually requiring transformation to my gentrified alter ego, The Princess of Bel-Air:






K


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieDogV.....................


----------



## Phil loves classical

PhilLovesDrive-Bys


----------



## Klassik

K-a$$. With the dollar signs, of course.


----------



## Capeditiea

Caped-crusader-it-i-e-a-gangster-yo


...i am horrible coming up with names.


----------



## Totenfeier

The Totenmeister


----------



## elgar's ghost

E-Go. Yes, sounds c(rap), doesn't it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Jack Johnson. .


----------



## Capeditiea

elgars ghost said:


> E-Go. Yes, sounds c(rap), doesn't it?


That sounds bad ***, yo.


----------



## Tristan

Maybe I should just go with my super-badass nickname, "Triscuit"


----------



## Klassik

Tristan said:


> Maybe I should just go with my super-badass nickname, "Triscuit"


I prefer Limp Triscuit, but I can see why you wouldn't want to be limp.


----------



## Capeditiea

i have finally come up with a good one. 

Lil-ESC


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Jack Johnson. .


Need some socks? 

Personally, I think you should go for Borg Johnson. They are the #1 name in Hi-Fi after all. Everyone wants a Borg Johnson. :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Knuckles McGraw

Or Igor Langerhans

Depends on the nature of the neighbourhood roughness.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pat Fairlea said:


> Knuckles McGraw
> 
> Or Igor Langerhans
> 
> Depends on the nature of the neighbourhood roughness.


Maybe in early 20th century London. Not sure it would work in present day-South Central LA


----------



## LezLee

ImOuttaHere.........


----------



## Capeditiea

LezLee said:


> ImOuttaHere.........


That is a bada** name.


----------

